# Redfish time



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well it's that time of year.... actually between now and early December you'll find some of the best redfishing of the year. They're is some great topwater Dec - February redfish action too.. but the best is just about to get started... so don't put away that fishing rod, and if you hunt just try to work both in this year. There is nothing like being on the water in the fall, you fell that first nip of coolness in the mornings and as the sun comes up the redfish start moving up on the flats and tailing. Or wait until after the gumbo settles and hit the last couple hours in the afternoon... good stuff right there.

I recently too did a little trip with Capt Steve Soule... Steve is our local shallow water redfish expert. if you want to learn more about redfish and how to catch more of them, spend a day with this guy, he is just one of those guys that wants nothing more but to sincerely see you improve and learn to catch fish. He has a lot of great articles and reads on his website as well. 
http://www.theshallowist.com. If you want to take that bucket list red on fly...now is the time to go do it. And it doesn't have to be a perfect calm day either, Steve can show you how to cast in these coastal winds, that's worth the trip alone.

Pattern recently has been shallow grass flats with mixed grass species and mud bottom. Find those areas holding lots of bait and you're going to find some reds. Steve's also been tying up some really bright fly's in some new patterns.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

another really fat red


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

one last cool shot... flyaction from a go pro


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

almost forgot the release photos... all fish caught were CPR'd


----------

